# Jet 7X12 band saw upgrade, getto style



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2019)

It ain’t pretty but boy does it work well.
Makes this plate rock solid.
Made out of scrap, yeah I know, it looks it.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 18, 2019)

My local metal supply had a bunch of small to medium sized pieces of 1/4" plate last week when I was there. That gives me some project ideas for my 4x6 saw.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

It sure beats a hacksaw


----------



## petertha (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice mod! My saw is a distant cousin to yours. I recognize those same awesome design features"
- the steel table is mounted to a teeny-tiny metal block... which happens to be part of the bearing assembly.
- and how great is that block & close spaced screw holes for making the table level or remotely parallel to the blade?
- my flat head screws have been belt sanded on the top so they are pseudo-flush with the plate, rather than... I dunno, just making the plate another mm thicker?

Oh well. Aside from some quirks the saw has been a workhorse. And this gives us something to modify & improve, right? Looks like you have much more stability now, yet its still a quick knock down to remove table & go back to drop-saw mode. One feature I wish I had is a reliable sliding T-fence. I was considering making a thicker table with milled slots in both orientations. Maybe you can use your unobstructed edge? Not just for pushing stock through, it can actually be decently accurate if you can hold parts in block vises & guide it along. I don't have many good pictures but example  shows aluminum plate slit for clamping motor body. I free handed that one but have done other projects with a bit more accuracy when slitting on the mill was impractical or unwarranted.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2019)

Peter,
The plate mounts by the blade are the only way to mount the plate as designed. You are correct sir, just plain silly.
My clap trap stabilizer is a welcome addition by far.
I think I will add studs at the casting down below, add two wing nuts to reduce the time needed to make the change over to horizontal.
A guide is in the planning stage. It will be nice to have a vertical band saw once again.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 19, 2019)

Very nice. I made a similar rig for a portaband. Which I use ALOT more since doing so. I do have a wellsaw and large bandsaw but the portaband seems convenient for the smaller cuts.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2019)

Those portaband saws look awesome. They seem to cut pretty quickly too.


----------



## JCMunder (Nov 19, 2019)

Jeff,

Last month you commented on my saw mod with "I have the Jet 7X14, I would love to make a more robust table like this one. "  Boy you weren't kidding.
I like the support leg, I may need to go back and mod mine.

Nice job.

Joe.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeah, I thought I had a 7x14. I don't know where that came from??
Thanks,
 good thing about scraps, you can make all kinds of trinkets.


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 19, 2019)

My 'not so portable' HF portaband was done quickly. This was the original HF saw that was bought back about 15 or 20 years ago. The brushes were wearing out and it needed a love tap to keep it going sometimes. I got a lot of service out of that thing but a couple years ago got another HF saw, the red Bauer one so the old one was sitting idle. One day I decided to clean up the brushes and mount it on a board. It has seen much use since then for the quick cut offs. It usually lives on a steel table but I put that out in the annex for the winter to make more room in the shop. Since it was missed I mounted it to a rough 2x6 and clamped it in the mill vise. Easy to remove but very handy.
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 19, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Those portaband saws look awesome. They seem to cut pretty quickly too.



Yes they are great saws if you don't need to cut largish stuff. It had been sitting in the case for years and I saw a video of someone doing the same. I like the fact it is variable speed at the turn of a dial and I have a bunch of blades, also the smallest kerf of all my saws.


----------

